# 4000 vintage photographs of WW1 Tommies discovered in Northern France



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2016)

Over 4000 portraits of British Tommies were recently discovered in Northern France.  They are featured in a book called "The Lost Tommies by Ross Coulthart.  Some of the photographs are in the story at link.  Such interesting faces in these men.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3607433/Amazing-trove-4-000-incredibly-detailed-pictures-northern-France-faces-World-War-soldiers-eve-battle.html


----------



## Red 6 (13 Jul 2016)

I just got my copy of the book yesterday and it is absolutely brilliant. I've only glanced through it as yet, but the photographs are nothing short of amazing. This is a high-quality book too. I'm very happy that I bought a copy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Jul 2016)

Sounds great.  I'll try and see about the book myself.


----------



## Red 6 (13 Jul 2016)

It's available on Amazon.ca for CDN$ 74.99. On Amazon.com, a copy through one of their third-party sellers is going for USD 33.34. On Amazon UK, it's £24.99.


----------

